# Pets in Mexico



## A reef (Oct 2, 2012)

I am looking for information on transporting my dog from the US and keeping him in Patzcuaro, Mexico. Do you have experience with this?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

you should mention mode of transportation, car,bus or plane??????

check out this site:

http://jaltembabaylife.com/pet-travel


----------



## A reef (Oct 2, 2012)

thanks chicois, that's a good question. Not sure just yet.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

A reef said:


> I am looking for information on transporting my dog from the US and keeping him in Patzcuaro, Mexico. Do you have experience with this?


It has been awhile (1991) since we took our dog down to Veracruz with us for an extended vacation. All we needed to do was to have on hand at the border crossing (we drove) proof of the required shot(s) being administered within 30 days of crossing. No hassle when we showed the veterinarian's statement, and I don't recall any hoops to jump through when we returned to the US side of the border several weeks later.

Of course, the requirements could have changed since then, but we got our information from the nearest Mexican Embassy while planning our trip. Any consulate should have access to the same information if you can't find it on the internet.

Good Luck!!


----------

